# LYFT slashing pay in Boise. Coming to your market soon!!!



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.

https://thehub.lyft.com/

​



​
*Start earning as soon as you tap Accept *Your time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On June 27, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
​
*LEARN MORE *​





​
​
​​
*Get paid for pickup time and distance *
When the passenger is far away, you'll no longer have to worry about whether it's worth it to accept the ride - your ride payment will include time and distance to pickup.
​​​
*Valuing your time *
You've let us know you value time over distance. We're improving your rates so you're paid better for what you care about most - your time - instead of miles traveled.
​




*Here's how your rate card in Boise will look: *​
Standard ride​*Pickup rate*
The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
The amount you earn per minute once you accept a ride$0.195*Per mile*
The amount you earn per mile once you accept a ride$0.4425
​
XL ride​*Pickup rate*
The amount you get for every pickup$0.90*Per minute*
The amount you earn per minute once you accept a ride$0.2775*Per mile*
The amount you earn per mile once you accept a ride$0.63
This change will go into effect on June 27. View your current rate card.*We'll *_*always*_* let you know ahead of time when we plan to make changes to your pay. Learn more about this one › *





​


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Who in the hell values just time....I bet the 1,000 fake people interviewed would of said they value time and miles.....lol


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Holy crap, a driver could get rich on paid pickup time + miles alone, since Lyft loves long pickups!

Seriously though, $.44/mile? That's awful!


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm leaving the LYFT app on all the time. I mainly do Instacart, and pick up UBER/LYFT during the lulls. Now LYFT will be on every minute I'm in my car. I may or may not get to the pax, but by the time I do there will be a nice surcharge.

Our old per minute rates were .11 per mile. So what is stopping me from taking my sweet time and taking the longest route possible to the pax? Wonder what LYFT will do to prevent this. And this will happen to YOU>

*Where it's available*
These improvements are rolling out to all drivers in the coming months. Drivers in the following cities will start to see them on June 27:


Honolulu
Lihue
Boise
Roswell
Lake Havasu City


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

uberboise said:


> I'm leaving the LYFT app on all the time. I mainly do Instacart, and pick up UBER/LYFT during the lulls. Now LYFT will be on every minute I'm in my car. I may or may not get to the pax, but by the time I do there will be a nice surcharge.
> 
> Our old per minute rates were .11 per mile. So what is stopping me from taking my sweet time and taking the longest route possible to the pax? Wonder what LYFT will do to prevent this. And this will happen to YOU>
> 
> ...


Knowing Lyft, if you take too long they'll cancel for not making progress towards the rider, you'll be 1 mile away after traveling 20 miles, and you'll get nothing.


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

CTK said:


> Knowing Lyft, if you take too long they'll cancel for not making progress towards the rider, you'll be 1 mile away after traveling 20 miles, and you'll get nothing.


TRUE, but remember, I don't care, cause I'm not going out of my way to get them. I will force them to delete my account, or they will put me on probation. Either way, I'm not driving for .44 a mile.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

uberboise said:


> TRUE, but remember, I don't care, cause I'm not going out of my way to get them. I will force them to delete my account, or they will put me on probation. Either way, I'm not driving for .44 a mile.


You'd drive 20 miles for nothing??? Why? Delete the app and be done with it, you don't need Lyft to boot you - boot them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Interesting. If each ride was the same distance or greater to pickup as to the destination, the pay could end up higher. I know, probably wishful thinking. It will be interesting to see how that balances out.


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

CTK said:


> You'd drive 20 miles for nothing??? Why? Delete the app and be done with it, you don't need Lyft to boot you - boot them.


To erode the customer experience, a mild protest as it were.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, that sucks. Somehow, they interpreted wanting to be paid for long pickups as wanting to be paid for the entire pickup ride, and reduced mileage rates. 
Of course, we all know that U/L will not make any changes unless it benefits them.


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

Illini said:


> Wow, that sucks. Somehow, they interpreted wanting to be paid for long pickups as wanting to be paid for the entire pickup ride, and reduced mileage rates.
> Of course, we all know that U/L will not make any changes unless it benefits them.


Hi Illini, I lived in Champaign/Urbana for a few years-grew up in central Illinois. To bad they suck at all sports these days.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

uberboise said:


> Hi Illini, I lived in Champaign/Urbana for a few years-grew up in central Illinois. To bad they suck at all sports these days.


 "These days?"


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

uberboise said:


> Hi Illini, I lived in Champaign/Urbana for a few years-grew up in central Illinois. To bad they suck at all sports these days.


Being an Illini fan has been painful for years. :thumbdown:
Please report back after the change on June 27, and let us know what it's doing to your earnings.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> Being an Illini fan has been painful for years. :thumbdown:
> Please report back after the change on June 27, and let us know what it's doing to your earnings.


I feel your pain. (Florida State Alumna)


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

Illini said:


> Being an Illini fan has been painful for years. :thumbdown:
> Please report back after the change on June 27, and let us know what it's doing to your earnings.


I might do one or two lyft rides in a given week. I mostly do Instacart cause it pays much better and takes half the mileage. I'll def try it out to see though. I sell Real Estate too, so Lyft is 4th tier.



Fozzie said:


> "These days?"


Hey, a decade ago BBall was decent. Yeah, football is atrocious, always has been.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

F*ub*a*r* did this in several cities and Gr*yft* copycatted it. It came to the Capital of Your Nation some time back.

Customers here have been complaining much more, of late, about getting shuffled. I wonder why that..........


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

uberboise said:


> This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/
> 
> ...


The nearer you are to the pickup, the bigger a pay cut this is.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

uberboise said:


> To erode the customer experience, a mild protest as it were.


One which could cost you money.

No one will care about your protest, no one will even notice. Sad but true.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

uberboise said:


> I'm leaving the LYFT app on all the time. I mainly do Instacart, and pick up UBER/LYFT during the lulls. Now LYFT will be on every minute I'm in my car. I may or may not get to the pax, but by the time I do there will be a nice surcharge.
> 
> Our old per minute rates were .11 per mile. So what is stopping me from taking my sweet time and taking the longest route possible to the pax? Wonder what LYFT will do to prevent this. And this will happen to YOU>
> 
> ...


Bailout. Go off route on way to pax and run will be redispatched.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

uberboise said:


> Hi Illini, I lived in Champaign/Urbana for a few years-grew up in central Illinois. To bad they suck at all sports these days.


I grew up just south of ChamBana


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

uberboise said:


> This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/
> 
> ...


This happened to us last November, it already came to most of the country.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

The way the lyft rides are here in Indy i might come out ahead this way. They send alot of 15-20 minutes request for Pickups if i am getting paid from accept then i may come out ahead and i assume if there is a canceled trip on way from rider then i would still get paid from accept?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I know they are going to do that here. Our mileage rate is 91 cents right now. When they do this gig is going to turn into even more of a joke.

You do realize they roll it out slowly nationwide so there isn't as big of an outrage over it, right?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Who in their right mind would accept a ping that's close by? any why would Lyft be encouraging drivers to drive more empty miles by accepting long distance pick ups? The whole concept is backwards.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Not liking the rates. But in SLC, unless I'm in the downtown core, I'm driving 5+ minutes for each pickup. Those 10-15 minute pickups might actually be worth it now. But, I would also say only 1 out of 3-4 rides end up being min fares. Most being $10+ rides. Again, as long as I'm not lurking in the downtown core.

Even the airport, it's about 4 miles to pickup and 7 minutes. But those long haul rides then become less profitable. Sounds like a screwing. With the last decrease to miles and increase to time I lost $2-3 on my standard airport run from my home. Meanwhile. Lyft/Uber didn't slash rider pay. Just keep more of the pie.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Who in their right mind would accept a ping that's close by? any why would Lyft be encouraging drivers to drive more empty miles by accepting long distance pick ups? The whole concept is backwards.


Maybe it is to punish strategy and encourage more blind obedience to the AI dispatcher. People with strategy get close to places that provide good fares to get those good fares.

Now, being close to such places will be a disadvantage.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

And what is the threshold for "far away".

These rates on a 14 min ride for 10 miles (our typical airport to downtown run in SLC) would see:
Current Rate: $8.283
New Rate: $7.517

My home area to airport - 30 miles/36 min would go from:
Current Rate: $23.29
New Rate: $20.745

Considerable pay cut.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK,

That's an improvement for Orlando drivers if it includes going to a pickup...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Paper route money.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they cut my rate from 91 cents a mile to 44 cents a mile then I am so out of here! I'm not working for half the pay!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Customers and Drivers alike are waiting for something to replace Uber and Lyft. This is why I went from supporting drivers being independent contractors to employees.

The companies cannot be trusted to do right by their workers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Haven’t done a lyft ride in maybe 5 or so months. Looks like I’m definitely coming out ahead.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Things might be changing shortly!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK,
> 
> That's an improvement for Orlando drivers if it includes going to a pickup...


Because your mileage rate is only 53 cents now, I have my doubts that they'd institute that system in Orlando.

However, if they do, they'll cut your per mile rate to around 30 cents.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberboise said:


> Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips.


I don't know where you got that idea about large metros. I'm in Houston. Vast majority are short. Pretty sure that's true in 90% of markets.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Guess the race to the bottom wasn't over.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Guess the race to the bottom wasn't over.


It's like lyft is actively trying to put themselves outta business


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I did the math on my trips last week. I'd make about 15% less on every trip


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Just when I thought these dirtbags couldn't get any greedier and shittier they do! Glad I've had lyft deleted. Hey lyft GFY!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You guys do realize that means rent drivers will get an even deeper cut. For them this could mean .25 cents/mile by somewhere in 2020.

Slavery chains are now made in pink


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone who drives for that rate is an idiot.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

So would the "meter" start when the driver accepts a fare? 

Lyft and Uber will lower driver rates UNTILL there is a driver shortage.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Who in the hell values just time....I bet the 1,000 fake people interviewed would of said they value time and miles.....lol


lyft cherrypicked those people So they could justify their rate cut and say oh we were just listening to you guys we're trying to give you what you want



doyousensehumor said:


> So would the "meter" start when the driver accepts a fare?
> 
> Lyft and Uber will lower driver rates UNTILL there is a driver shortage.


And I thought American companies tried to take care of their citizens


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Who in their right mind would accept a ping that's close by? any why would Lyft be encouraging drivers to drive more empty miles by accepting long distance pick ups? The whole concept is backwards.


My thought exactly. Now I don't accept long pickups. When this change comes to my market, I'll switch the strategy, I'll accept the long pickups and decline the short ones


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am going to guess 60 percent of the drivers don’t know that they get paid by miles + time
Recently had A idiot driver as a pax .. he does DC area...first of all attitude off the charts , thinks he is cool... so I asked the idiot, how much is the miles pay in ZC area.., he looks and asks, what is that ??? 
60 % might be the low end, maybe close to 70%


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyfts new rate system can actually increase drivers income in markets like Florida, most pickups are better then 5 miles for a 1 mile trip. I prefer to get paid for the dead miles on theses type pings.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberboise said:


> TRUE, but remember, I don't care, cause I'm not going out of my way to get them. I will force them to delete my account, or they will put me on probation. Either way, I'm not driving for .44 a mile.


In Atlanta, and Lyft's not doing that, here, at this time. However, knowing this is their business model and culture, it's sure to be here soon.

In fact, Lyft is, already, becoming a huge nuisance. So, adopting a similar strategy with respect to leaving the app on. Will leave it on, constantly, and, actually, pick up a low percentage.

Would even welcome, and enjoy, deactivation. ?



mbd said:


> I am going to guess 60 percent of the drivers don't know that they get paid by miles + time
> Recently had A idiot driver as a pax .. he does DC area...first of all attitude off the charts , thinks he is cool... so I asked the idiot, how much is the miles pay in ZC area.., he looks and asks, what is that ???
> 60 % might be the low end, maybe close to 70%


Must be one those who dudes who thinks it's cool to be stupid.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

uberboise said:


> This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> This happened to us last November, it already came to most of the country.


I noticed this weekend that ubereats pay in Boise has been drastically reduced! I made far less than normal and almost zero tips! Most non boost deliveries were $3.01 delivery! The price of gas here is too high to be paid so little.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I noticed this weekend that ubereats pay in Boise has been drastically reduced! I made far less than normal and almost zero tips! Most non boost deliveries were $3.01 delivery! The price of gas here is too high to be paid so little.


stick it to them , ignore all $3 cheapies


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> stick it to them , ignore all $3 cheapies


I wish i could, but i don't see the payout until after I drop off their food ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I wish i could, but i don't see the payout until after I drop off their food ?


 I hate how they hide that , Postmates Hides information as well, Only DoorDash and GrubHub have given me numbers up front without feeling they need to hide it


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

what a screw job this is. if i ever get back to a city that has uber and lyft, there's no way i am driving for lyft.

the only time this would make any financial sense for a driver is for a long pickup that you are betting will be a shorter ride. for any pickups that will be shorter than the drive with the passenger itself, the driver ends up making less money.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mbd said:


> I am going to guess 60 percent of the drivers don't know that they get paid by miles + time
> Recently had A idiot driver as a pax .. he does DC area...first of all attitude off the charts , thinks he is cool... so I asked the idiot, how much is the miles pay in ZC area.., he looks and asks, what is that ???
> 60 % might be the low end, maybe close to 70%


They also don't know that different markets have different rates.

I know a driver that quit doing Uber because he got a comment on his ratings page about "comfort". He thought he was about to be deactivated because of it.

I tried to tell him that those comments mean nothing and disappeared in a week. Did not believe me.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> They also don't know that different markets have different rates.
> 
> I know a driver that quit doing Uber because he got a comment on his ratings page about "comfort". He thought he was about to be deactivated because of it.
> 
> I tried to tell him that those comments mean nothing and disappeared in a week. Did not believe me.


 all i would like to have is a little COMFORT in some decent pay is that too much to ask from Uber and Lyft


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> I hate how they hide that , Postmates Hides information as well, Only DoorDash and GrubHub have given me numbers up front without feeling they need to hide it


 i just started doing DoorDash and I am all set up on postmates, i just haven't started it yet.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UberKitsa123 said:


> i just started doing DoorDash and I am all set up on postmates, i just haven't started it yet.


test it out , you never know what results you might get.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> i just started doing DoorDash and I am all set up on postmates, i just haven't started it yet.


Same. had pretty good results with door dash. did 5 deliveries made almost 45.00 and didnt have to travel more than about 4 miles for each delivery. Postmates tends to be cheaper and farther drives.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

that’s good , beats lyft and their new pay cuts


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I know they are going to do that here. Our mileage rate is 91 cents right now. When they do this gig is going to turn into even more of a joke.
> 
> You do realize they roll it out slowly nationwide so there isn't as big of an outrage over it, right?


There needs to be local protests as it comes out. Uber wont be far behind..


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There needs to be local protests as it comes out. Uber wont be far behind..


yes, uber also has a history of making unwanted changes with little to no advance notice to minimize outrage, i do not look forward to this


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hip hip hooray !!
Lyft just cut our pay!!!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd feel sorry for you but at least you live somewhere cool. I lived in Ketchum from 24-37 years of age. Miss it! Boise's Main & Sixth reminded me a little bit of Austin



uberboise said:


> TRUE, but remember, I don't care, cause I'm not going out of my way to get them. I will force them to delete my account, or they will put me on probation. Either way, I'm not driving for .44 a mile.


Beats $0.22 per mile! I ran a chauffeur service in Ketchum/Sun Valley. We charged $2 p/mile to deadhead to Twin Falls and Boise airports. It seems like you'd need at least $1 p/mile if you always had a rider in your car


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

don't worry, "drivers are now employees" will be coming to all states soon....**** lyft


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I'd rather not be under pressure to get people where they need to go faster, then they'll be analyzing every lane change and everything I do to see if I'm trying to take longer, when really I'm just trying to drive safely. Thanks Lyft.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Once this comes to Upstate I'll take a couple of the 20+ minute pings that I just laugh at now and see what the revenue is like.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't understand how Lyft is going to gain market penetration when nobody drives for them.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Just starting up again after a 3 year hiatus and so far it doesn't seem like Lyft has made up any ground in Dallas (at least the few days I've driven). Almost every request has been Uber


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Lyft just cares about getting profitable so they hope dumb English speakers and immigrants will continue to drive for them. They know that smart drivers will probably quit and that this is really a 10-25% pay cut on every ride which it really is.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

uberboise said:


> This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/
> 
> ...


Oh no, I won't be driving Lyft at those rates. I do hope nobody drives for them at those rates.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Christina Green said:


> Oh no, I won't be driving Lyft at those rates. I do hope nobody drives for them at those rates.


All they have to do is lie and tell ants that this is GOOD, and 95% of the ants will believe it. Non-compliant drivers who ask questions and know how to do math are easily replaced.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Who in the hell values just time.


Anyone in this situation:










As far as drivers go, no-one.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyfts new rate system can actually increase drivers income in markets like Florida, most pickups are better then 5 miles for a 1 mile trip. I prefer to get paid for the dead miles on theses type pings.


I'm in Fort Lauderdale and 80% of my pickups are less than a mile. This new rate change would force me to quit. As my $10 and up highway rides would now be loser

Can you imagine taking all local roads to go to Miami from Fort Lauderdale or any long trip just to boost the time ? How would pax like that ? It just wouldn't be worth it to do 60 on the highway.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> This happened to us last November, it already came to most of the country.


Lyft did not roll this in MA yet. They only adjusted time/mile rates.

In fact, only Uber pays for a long pu, in MA



kevin92009 said:


> lyft cherrypicked those people So they could justify their rate cut and say oh we were just listening to you guys we're trying to give you what you want
> 
> 
> And I thought American companies tried to take care of their citizens


This is not a metro strategy.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

It sent me 5 miles for a 3 mile trip last night. Then it tried to send me 18 minutes away when I cleared. I turned the app off for quite awhile. Sure enough, when I flipped it back on it tried to send me 43 minutes away! How you like them apples? It might be helpful for this sort of (nightmarish) crap. Meanwhile not 1 ping from Uber


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

uberboise said:


> This will be the new reality for Everyone. Our current rate per mile is .80/mile. Unlike large metro's, the majority of rides in Boise are short trips. Boise will now be paid less than it costs to operate a vehicle.
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/
> 
> ...


OK, I see. The mileage rate is less than the federal rate. Perhaps Lyft figures that since it is paying for insurance, it only needs to pay for the part of the federal rate devoted to car costs? What I wonder about is why would Lyft change over to paying for the time; this is prima facie evidence that Lyft is an employer of the driver, not a business entity doing business with the driver. There could be a very nice employment lawsuit from this.



touberornottouber said:


> If they cut my rate from 91 cents a mile to 44 cents a mile then I am so out of here! I'm not working for half the pay!


So what else are you going to do to hustle for cash?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> So what else are you going to do to hustle for cash?


Maybe get a job. Perhaps work more on my other business. I'm not stupid enough to think that working for 50 cents a mile would be worth it. It's basically like taking a job where you say work 8 hours a day for a total of $15 per day (if you are lucky). Who would be that stupid?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I hope Lyft goes out of business.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, Lyft did promise their future investors in their IPO prospectus that they would continue to cut driver pay in order to try to make a profit. Probably the only truthful statement they've ever made.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, Lyft did promise their future investors in their IPO prospectus that they would continue to cut driver pay in order to try to make a profit. Probably the only truthful statement they've ever made.
> [/QUOT
> 
> And continue to subsidize shared rides


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Lyft did not roll this in MA yet. They only adjusted time/mile rates.
> 
> In fact, only Uber pays for a long pu, in MA


Thread title says slashing pay, Lyft did it about 4 weeks after Uber did, Uber slashed our pay November 2018.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> All they have to do is lie and tell ants that this is GOOD, and 95% of the ants will believe it. Non-compliant drivers who ask questions and know how to do math are easily replaced.


You're probably correct, just like oh we're going pay you more for minutes but less for mile because of traffic in DC - average 25% cut. Only good for long rides in traffic.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

I would encourage everybody to read this article :

https://www.google.com/amp/s/splinternews.com/if-uber-wants-it-its-bad-1835514222/amp


----------

